# New Matt Perger Website



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For those interested ( and I know a lot of you aren't )

Matt Perger wil be launching a free website in February

Priamrily i suspect aimed towards baristas in the industry but I'm sure there will be plenty of enthusiastic non pros joining up also to enter the discussion and pick up tips

http://baristahustle.com

you have to register via email address to get entry

But from the website and the man himself

"No one has all the answers to making great coffee. Not even close. Specialty Coffee is still very young and we have so much to learn. The cutting edge changes monthly and best-practise means a thousand different things to different people. To be brutally honest, we're still really bad at serving consistently delicious and special coffees to our customers. This has to change faster.+

I've been lucky enough over the last few years to work for and invest in a company that has research and development amongst its top priorities. This has put me in an incredibly unique position, where I can ask big questions and utilise our resources to find the answers. There are so few people in the industry that have the means to do this.+

I would love for every Barista on the planet to make better coffee. Not just for selfish reasons like wanting a better cup of coffee when I visit a cafe. The better the average quality of coffee is around the world, the stronger our industry becomes. As they say, a rising tide lifts all boats.+

*So, I've decided to release everything for free.*+

The Hustle will be a free weekly email that details a concept, technique, product or otherwise that helps Baristas. I'll be dabbling in articles, podcasts, videos, downloads and anything I can think of to get the message across. BaristaHustle.com will also host the content and offer a place to discuss, debate and learn more from peers. I'll be spending as much time as I can spare helping Baristas get the most out of it all through the comments and also sidenotes - a new focused discussion feature I have high hopes for! "

+


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

Hey Mrboots..I just sign in- its really good idea,and new way to be in touch with someone else good ideas for making better coffee.. Thanks


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Subscribed.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looking forward to this. A direct line to the emperor himself. Can find out all about his sartorial goings on.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Who's Matt Perger?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Some Aussie guy prone to sartorial musings, apparently


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Signed up. Thanks Glenn. Always ready to learn!


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone who sieves coffee grinds needs to get a life!

sure he makes good coffee, though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

All signed up. A really positive thing for the industry


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Steve7 said:


> Anyone who sieves coffee grinds needs to get a life!


He's a world champion barista.

It's the last Saturday before work starts, i'm sitting in my kitchen myself getting help on my v60 technique via Twitter and using a machine that measures the strength of your coffee while doing FCA database checks. I need a life.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yup signed up as soon as soon as I saw it pop up on twitter, sounds like it could be something very beautiful!

Sounds like month 1 will be mostly around discussion of solubility, yield and TDS, can't wait


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Very excited...

Hate it when I go through periods of being lazy and crave some progression aswell as an influx of tasty coffee


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks MrBoots, I've signed up too.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A new year and and new stuff to read and learn from - thanks Mrboots.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just read the first one, if you are new to coffee and eager to learn more its invaluable, if you know a bit about coffee it's still an interesting read IMHO just to put some basics back into perspective.

It promises to gather pace very quickly, so looking forward to seeing what's coming up in a few weeks time.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Signed up. Have loads to learn, just hope most of it isn't over my head, lol! 

Thanks.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Subscribed...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

MarkyP said:


> Subscribed...


Had to do a double take for a moment there as thought the guy behind the website had just subscribed himself, lol!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Had to do a double take for a moment there as thought the guy behind the website had just subscribed himself, lol!


Unfortunately, there's a bit of a difference in skill and knowledge!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://baristahustle.com/8020-method/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just had the email about 80:20 method. Interesting read and something I'd like to try.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Is this not just a reminder of the basics to good extraction?

Not that there is anything wrong with reminding everyone of the basics, but there is nothing out of the ordinary here, unless I am missing something.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Is this not just a reminder of the basics to good extraction?
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with reminding everyone of the basics, but there is nothing out of the ordinary here, unless I am missing something.


I suspect he is starting simple before moving onto somewhat more complex discussions.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The first one was a good reminder and helped the reinforce some things its easy to forget. This is simple, you don't know if you can keep going sweeter until you eventually go over so keep pushing it. A lot of people probably just settle on a ratio and don't really experiment (i try 1:2 - 1:2.4 but don't really go outside that)

It's better than bloody videos of Gwilym putting a portafilter into a machine anyway.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea don't get me wrong, not knocking it, I think calling it the "80:20 method" is a bit odd, but I guess giving it a title doesn't hurt.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah the rest of th article didn't really follow on from that bit of scene-setting, unless he was saying you can get about 80% of the best out a coffee just by pushing extraction til you get over the dial it back slightly. PRetty easy methodology if so.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe MP can explain the 'twist to polish' at the end of the tamp. Everyone seems to do it but Gwilym admitted he had no idea why. I've always assumed it just helps to ensure an even surface for the puck and was hoping one of these world class baristas was going to explain.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

So far, I'm enjoying the MP stuff. Hey it's free, and it seems to be relatively bullsh** free.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Latest BH - a periscope session ( imbedded in the page ) with. Q and A .

http://www.baristahustle.com/10-questions-answers-with-matt/


----------

